# Former Malden officer sentenced to 15 years in prison



## CPT Chaos

*Former Malden officer sentenced to 15 years in prison*

November 15, 2006
BOSTON --A former Malden police narcotics investigator on Wednesday was sentenced to serve 15 years in prison for cocaine trafficking.
David Jordan, 45, of Stoneham, allegedly took $15,000 to help drug dealers rob another dealer of 3 kilograms of cocaine.
Jordan and Anthony Bucci, 43, of Wakefield, were convicted in April of charges including conspiracy to distribute and to possess with intent to distribute three kilograms of cocaine.
Jordan also was convicted of attempted witness tampering and three counts of making false statements to federal agents.
Bucci was sentenced Wednesday to serve 21 years in prison.
Jordan, Bucci and two other men conspired to steal cocaine from a dealer during a scheduled drug deal in a Malden parking lot on Christmas Eve 2003, according to federal prosecutors.
Jordan showed up at the scene, identified himself as a police officer, blocked the dealer's vehicle and held a gun to the dealer's head while another man in on the plot grabbed the cocaine, prosecutors said.
Agents for the U.S. Drug Enforcement Agency observed the incident as part of another investigation, prosecutors said, and began investigating. Jordan made false statements to DEA agents about his involvement.


----------



## CPT Chaos

*Press Release*

*Press Releases*

November 15, 2006
PRESS RELEASE

MALDEN NARCOTICS DETECTIVE SENTENCED TO 15 YEARS FOR
COCAINE ROBBERY
Boston, MA... A senior Malden Police Department Narcotics Detective and his co-conspirator, a former federal convict, were sentenced today in federal court following their trial convictions earlier this year on cocaine distribution and related charges.
United States Attorney Michael J. Sullivan and June W. Stansbury, Special Agent in Charge of the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration in New England, announced today that DAVID JORDAN, age 45, of 123 Spring Street in Stoneham, Massachusetts, and ANTHONY BUCCI, age 43, of 4 Upland Road, Wakefield, Massachusetts, were sentenced by U.S. District Judge Reginald C. Lindsay. JORDAN was sentenced to 15 years in prison and BUCCI to 21 years in prison. Both men were convicted on April 12, 2006, by a trial jury of conspiracy to distribute and to possess with intent to distribute three kilograms of cocaine; possession with intent to distribute three kilograms of cocaine; and using or carrying a firearm during and in relation to a drug trafficking crime. JORDAN was also convicted of attempted witness tampering and three counts of making false statements to the DEA. BUCCI was also convicted of a second count of possession with intent to distribute cocaine which occurred five months after the conspiracy with JORDAN. 
"The substantial penalty imposed is commensurate with the defendant's egregious conduct and the terribly corrosive effects of police corruption on the administration of justice," stated U.S. Attorney Sullivan. "David Jordan sold his badge and betrayed his oath to protect the citizens of Malden from drug dealers and armed robbers by becoming one himself - misusing his authority as an officer to help commit his crimes."
In imposing the sentence on JORDAN, Judge Lindsay noted that law enforcement officers have "a greater obligation than other people" to respect the law and criticized JORDAN for becoming, "a rent-a-cop . . . for the drug dealers."
During the three-week trial, the government presented evidence that in December 2003, JORDAN, BUCCI and two other men, Jon Minotti and Francis "Skeeter" Muolo, conspired to rob a Peabody cocaine dealer of 3 kilograms of cocaine on Christmas Eve morning 2003. The men executed the scheme by luring the drug dealer to the Malden Medical Center parking lot under the guise of a 3 kilogram drug sale, where JORDAN, the lead Malden Police Department Narcotics Detective at the time, then arrived on the scene and blocked the dealer's vehicle with his own undercover car. While JORDAN identified himself as a police officer, and held a gun to the dealer's head, Minotti took the cocaine and fled into nearby woods. Muolo picked Minotti and the cocaine up on the other side of the woods and spirited them away from the scene. BUCCI, who was the instigator and leader of the operation, subsequently retrieved the cocaine from Minotti and Muolo, sold the cocaine and provided money to his co-conspirators. While JORDAN expected to be paid $30,000 for his role in the robbery, he ultimately received $15,000. 
At the time of the robbery, a DEA Task Force was involved in a separate drug investigation and had a wiretap on the drug dealer's telephone. Shortly after the robbery, the DEA began an investigation of JORDAN and his associates. In the days following the robbery, JORDAN repeatedly lied to a DEA agent about what transpired in the Malden Medical Center parking lot, in attempt to cover-up his own involvement and the activities of Minotti, BUCCI and Muolo.
The day before his arrest, in May 2004, JORDAN was recorded by a co-conspirator acting at the direction of DEA. In that recording, JORDAN urged his co-conspirator to lie to DEA agents, to tell another co-conspirator to keep his mouth shut, and to not cooperate with the federal investigation. For this and other conduct, JORDAN was convicted of attempted witness tampering.
When BUCCI was arrested on May 20, 2004, officers found in his possession 91 grams of cocaine, two electronic scales, more than $6,000 in cash, and multiple cellular telephones. BUCCI was convicted separately for possession with intent to distribute cocaine for this conduct. 
Co-defendants Francis Muolo and Jon Minotti previously pleaded guilty to charges relating to their roles in the conspiracy. Muolo was sentenced to 4 years and 9 months in prison and Minotti was sentenced to 4 years and 6 months in prison.
In addition to serving 15 years' incarceration, JORDAN was sentenced to 4 years of supervised release. BUCCI was sentenced to 8 years of supervised release after he serves his 21 year sentence of incarceration.
The case was investigated by the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration and the Massachusetts State Police, including those assigned to the Middlesex County District Attorney's Narcotics Unit, with the assistance of the U.S. Marshals Service, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, and the Stoneham, Everett and Revere Police Departments. It was prosecuted by Assistant U.S. Attorneys John T. McNeil and S. Theodore Merritt in Sullivan's Public Corruption and Special Prosecutions Unit.
Press Contact: Samantha Martin, (617) 748-3139


----------

